# Im fosterless for the .............



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

first time in I couldnt tell you how long..... Chesney went for a trial run for the weekend to possibly his new home, which I DONT think he will be coming back..... The count down is on how long before a new foster arrives........


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Tara has two pups??? Right???


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Tara has two pups??? Right???


Yep... There not coming here.... Queen SNAPPY wont except them.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hollywood has accepted pups before....come on.......try it?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Hollywood has accepted pups before....come on.......try it?


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I picked those 2 up.... Even Bob said NOWAY


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Chicken........


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You take one to your house.......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure your door will be knocked upon soon Mary! I almost had me a new pup this weekend! Gawd I wish I just took him home with me.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

don't worry - all the christmas puppies will be knocking on the rescues's doors soon


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh IM sure the phone will be ringing soon.... It just seems strange not having one... I always have one ,then 2 and they always seem to over lap, so I have one all the time


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's mom*

Maggie's Mom:

I'm sure you will be called on again very soon, with all the irresponsbile people out there. Thank God you're there FOR THESE orphans!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh there's room at the Inn with the Golden Arches! Sad, but it won't be long till your phone rings, Mar


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I just figured out that its been 8-9 months since I was fosterless. I found myself fixing that extra bowl of dog food this morning. I will say Maggs is enjoying it.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> don't worry - all the christmas puppies will be knocking on the rescues's doors soon


You got that right!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mary, I hope you don't have another dog for a long time!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did I miss out on Levi's status? Did he get adopted?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Enjoy the break Mary  you deserve one!!!

and unfortunately she's right about the "Christmas Puppies"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So you are practically an empty nester. LOL  Must be lonely around your place.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> So you are practically an empty nester. LOL  Must be lonely around your place.


It's been nice spending extra time with the Crew..but just got a call and looks like the fosterless is ending maybe as soon as this weekend......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL!! Told ya so!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been fosterless since Friday. I keep expecting the phone to ring here too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Knew you wouldnt last to long without a foster.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We have no rescue where I live. The closest are either 2-3 hours in Chicago or St. Louis. Once we move it would be great to foster.


----------

